# Just Fatties Who Make Me Happy



## squeezablysoft (Apr 10, 2021)

So you guys know I'm kind of a little sad potato, so I'm compiling a list of some of my fluffy favorites to behold and cheer me up. In no particular order.

Jack Black 
John Candy 
Chris Farley 
Louie Anderson 
John Pinette
Jon Hunt
John Belushi 
Colin from the Money Supermarket pole dance ad
Meatloaf 

I'll keep adding to the list as I go, also I'm accepting applications for anyone who wants to be on the list.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 13, 2021)

I’ve moved to Instagram and even TikTok for my daily eye candy. I swear to God I love gay men so much I wish I was a gay man.

occasionally I will google some hottie that’s ashamed of being a tubby, like rob kardiashian for exaplme. He’s disappeared entirely from social media when he was fat so I was left with paparazzi pics lol

anyway here’s a few handles I dig daily
@toocurvytobestraight
@_adydelvalle
@whatsupdanny
@thomasjallie this one is both kinky and straight, ugh goals


----------



## Mel KM (Aug 2, 2021)

Jonah Hill in his Forgetting Sarah Marshall/Get Him to the Greek days.

Chris Pratt in his Parks and Rec days.

and I’ll echo Jack Black, John Pinette (RIP), and Meatloaf because DAYUM

…Meatloaf in fight club… omg…
I know this is weird, but I would be into dating a guy with moobs that big


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 2, 2021)

I love this couple.


----------



## wrenchboy (Aug 27, 2021)

I am not sure if this belongs here. If it doesn't please advise me where it should go. 

For those attracted to big men check out Dan Maurer on the TLC channel. He is a very big man with a big problem. An extremely swolen testicle.

My apologies for not posting a link.


----------



## byutane (Aug 31, 2021)

An excellent list to be sure  If I may submit for the approval of the midnight society...

*Alfred Molina* (probably an obvious pick considering the new Spiderman trailer that's just come out, but I've been the same level of obsessed since 2004 so)


There's a scene near the end of Chocolat (2000) where he breaks into a chocolate shop, stuffs his face, and falls asleep to be discovered the next morning just kinda lying directly in the shop window. This scene has lived in my brain for over 20 years and nothing will dislodge it

*Oliver Platt* (still is from The Imposters because while he's still hot now I am simply weak)


There's an extended segment in Casanova (2005) where he gets shirtless, unfortunately it's a slapstick comedy bit where he gets tied down and covered in I think pesto (maybe, I don't know, I was not paying attention to the plot at that point) as a bullshit wellness cure but later the film redeems itself by having an FFA character basically go insane for him at a ball with mutually beneficial results so, you know, swings and roundabouts

*John Bradley* (most probably know him from Game of Thrones but this still is from Traders)


Traders (2015) has this man get so close to becoming shirtless numerous times that the first time I watched it I was literally yelling at the screen I am not exaggerating, but even though you don't get the full view he is still very nice to look at here, it's my new go-to instead of watching compilations of his character on Game of Thrones (I am not enough of a masochist to start watching Game of Thrones in earnest not even for Bradley)

*Philip Seymour Hoffman* (RIP)


Excellent in so many different films, the still is from Boogie Nights (1997) but I have a special connection to his character in Twister (1996) because we have similar personalities and the exact same dress sense. Plus we feel the same way about mashed potatoes

*Jesse Plemons* (his hottest characters are also atrocious people so I just turn my brain off)


This still is from the Netflix series adaptation of Fargo, he's not the biggest guy in the world but I became Obsessed thanks to the scenes in Fargo and the episode of Black Mirror he was in where he was willing to show some skin. Sir...

Saving probably the best for last, *Tyrone Lindo* aka Big Narstie (just an iconic guy all around)


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc7wUrvecas
This man earned not only my respect but my admiration when (it's at about 1:20 in the video linked above) he brings out a sandwich he prepared earlier to eat while his Bake Off entry is cooling. He's on a lot of chat and panel shows and tbh the hits just don't stop. Iconic. Hilarious. Unstoppable. He CAN and WILL become shirtless. Love this guy


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 31, 2021)

Oliver Platt in _Casanova_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2021)

Seth Rogen
Gerard Depardieu
John Goodman


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 28, 2021)

Watch this story by George Keywood on Instagram before it disappears.


12.6k Followers, 320 Following, 174 Posts




instagram.com


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 9, 2021)

*Philip Seymour Hoffman* (RIP)
View attachment 144533

_Excellent in so many different films, the still is from Boogie Nights (1997) but I have a special connection to his character in Twister (1996) because we have similar personalities and the exact same dress sense. Plus we feel the same way about mashed potatoes_

PSH is awesome in "Boogie Nights," because not only does he wear tight clothes on his chubby body (which looks like mine but about 40 pounds less, methinks) but he does it in front of all these buff, "perfect" people. It is also never mentioned - the fact that the character is fat and wears tight clothes, nobody mocks him or makes the slightest mention of his weight.

The caveat is he does it out of cluelessness and the character's inherent dimness in general. But every character in "Boogie Nights" is dim in different ways and that's why the movie is a comedy with drama IMO.

I also have to add that the gay gainer scene has the most AWESOME cute fat boys whose bodies I really admire, they really own the "flabby" thing, and not caring that extra weight can make some men look feminine, and they don't give a shit.

The straight world can learn so much from the gay world. Great thread.


----------



## Anomaly (Nov 22, 2021)

byutane said:


> An excellent list to be sure  If I may submit for the approval of the midnight society...
> 
> *Alfred Molina* (probably an obvious pick considering the new Spiderman trailer that's just come out, but I've been the same level of obsessed since 2004 so)
> View attachment 144530


Alfred Molina was so sexy in that Spiderman film. Usually I like guys bigger than that, but his hair and his face and the villain in sunglasses and leather aesthetic make a huge difference too.

Probably my favourite fat 'public figure' is a somewhat obscure actor Steven O'Donnell who some years ago appeared in British television including 'Casualty' and the very obscure 'Nelson's Column'. He has had some bigger acting parts in films since then, but in his younger days he rocked my socks as a photographer and a hospital porter. Victor McGuire is another actor in similar roles, similar sort of look, and there's even an episode of the sitcom 'Goodnight Sweetheart' where he has a liaison with a lady who is described by another character as a 'chubby chaser'!


----------



## Anomaly (Nov 28, 2021)

I've just remembered something else Alfred Molina was in. He smouldered as Tony Hancock in a 1991 film. Think it's something about dark eyes and chubby chops.


----------



## byutane (Nov 28, 2021)

Anomaly said:


> I've just remembered something else Alfred Molina was in. He smouldered as Tony Hancock in a 1991 film. Think it's something about dark eyes and chubby chops.



Luckily the whole thing is on YouTube:

Can confirm he's incredible in this!


----------



## Anomaly (Nov 29, 2021)

Hmh. My earlier post about Alfred Molina and other big boys from the halcyon days of British television seems to be trapped in forum limbo.
Timothy Spall might be familiar in his later years for playing weasel-faced villains and unpleasant characters on the big screen, but back in the day on the small screen he was chubby and starred in a particularly enjoyable swimming pool scene in which he bounces around with no shirt and gets very wet. It's Auf Wiedersehen, Pet Series 3 episode 4, but the scene doesn't seem to be available on the Youtube versions of it.


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 8, 2022)

There's an Australian _Breaking Bad_ ripoff come out recently called _The Tourist_. It's not particularly good but it has a few big men in it. First of all, this guy, played by Greg Larsen who seems to be an Australian comedian and is cute (unfortunately his character is a boring, emotionally abusive pig).



And this one, a cardboard villain going about murdering people, who might appeal more to the 'big belly' people.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 11, 2022)

Ok so idk if it’s too NSFW for here but I’ve found this guy called XXCel and he runs his OF and own website called “heavy on hotties” and it’s exactly what the name suggests (and more). He’s rough, harsh, dominant and v confident and VERY HOT. So my style fat, older (ahh daddy issues) and just so VERY VERY HOT.
So yeah, if you’re into that you’re welcome. Idk how it took my so long to find him but I’m subscribed to all his channels now (and had to go buy toys since didn’t take any on my trip ) .


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 14, 2022)

Louie Anderson I met at a club in Indianapolis and he was adorable.
I asked if I could give him a hug and his security guy was kind of ahh John are you sure? John said heck yeah I might smother you tho'.
I said yeah I was hoping you would.
I am a sucker for a big guy in a nice suit.


----------



## Joker (Jan 15, 2022)

Nell Carter.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 17, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Louie Anderson I met at a club in Indianapolis and he was adorable.
> I asked if I could give him a hug and his security guy was kind of ahh Louie are you sure? Louie said heck yeah I might smother you tho'.
> I said yeah I was hoping you would.
> I am a sucker for a big guy in a nice suit.


Had to correct that.
I got to meet John Pinette one time in 2001 with a GF of mine in L.A.
Really cute and a nice guy.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 17, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Had to correct that.
> I got to meet John Pinette one time in 2001 with a GF of mine in L.A.
> Really cute and a nice guy.



My wife and I saw John Pinette on what would sadly be his last tour before he passed away. A very sweet and funny man who’s greatly missed.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 18, 2022)

John Candy’s daughter Jennifer.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 19, 2022)

Celebrating Alexander Woollcott’s birthday.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 19, 2022)

Celebrating Oliver Hardy’s birthday!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Jan 21, 2022)

Have fun and make music with Jim Meat.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 21, 2022)

I just read where Louie Anderson has passed away from cancer.
I saw where Meat Loaf has as well so sad


----------



## Joker (Jan 21, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I just read where Louie Anderson has passed away from cancer so sad.


Yes he did.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Jan 24, 2022)

This might fit here...


----------



## Mel KM (Feb 7, 2022)

Anomaly said:


> There's an Australian _Breaking Bad_ ripoff come out recently called _The Tourist_. It's not particularly good but it has a few big men in it. First of all, this guy, played by Greg Larsen who seems to be an Australian comedian and is cute (unfortunately his character is a boring, emotionally abusive pig).
> 
> View attachment 147408
> 
> ...


Ooh….! I’m super into the big belly body type and both of these pics are some serious chonky man eye candy


----------



## Mel KM (Feb 7, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> My wife and I saw John Pinette on what would sadly be his last tour before he passed away. A very sweet and funny man who’s greatly missed.
> 
> View attachment 147593


I LOVED John Pinette! Aside from being a cute chonkers, he was legitimately one of the funniest comedians I’ve ever seen! That’s so cool you got to see him live!


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 8, 2022)

Jackie Gleason. My screen name is based on one of his characters.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 8, 2022)

He was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented. I used love watching his variety show. "_*How sweet it is!*_"


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Feb 8, 2022)

Alan Rickman.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Feb 8, 2022)

From what I have read Jackie Gleason never used cue cards and memorized the script or would just ad lib.
Thats what made him the great artist he was.


----------



## Blubberjiggler (Feb 9, 2022)

And awaayy we go!


----------



## TheShannan (Feb 9, 2022)

Billy the Fridge. He's lost weight since but he's still big and cute ❤


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 9, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Jackie Gleason. My screen name is based on one of his characters.



Gleason was sort of a role (roll?) model for me as I was growing up. I wanted to be a bus driver and have a cute slender wife.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pluviophile (Feb 12, 2022)

Some of my fav chubs are Zach Galifianakis (now slim), Rebel Wilson (now slim), Meatloaf, Melissa McCarthy, Elle King, Nathaniel Rateliff, Barry White, Robbie Coltrane, Octavia Spencer and Etta James.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 24, 2022)

Color photo of Oliver Hardy on the set of ‘The Fighting Kentuckian’.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Feb 26, 2022)

Chris Brown, the artist behind ‘Hagar The Horrible’ and ‘Raising Duncan’.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Duvidel Lindzon (Mar 23, 2022)

the two who come mind are the Sargent Bilko [Phil Silvers] and Jackie Gleason


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 23, 2022)

Duvidel Lindzon said:


> the two who come mind are the Sargent Bilko [Phil Silvers] and Jackie Gleason



Do you mean Maurice Gosfield who played Doberman? (Phil Silvers is on the right). Gosfield was also the original voice of Benny the Ball on Top Cat.


----------



## Duvidel Lindzon (Mar 23, 2022)

and that stand up comic on Ed Sullivan show Jackie Mason telling Yiddishe Mama jokes.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday anniversary to the great Fatty Arbuckle.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 16, 2022)

Orson Welles.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 26, 2022)

Alexander Woollcott.


----------



## RVGleason (May 22, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Angelette (Jun 5, 2022)

Chris Farley is my serotonin!





If only I had a time machine..


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 6, 2022)

The Captain in ‘WALL-E’.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 29, 2022)

Rosco ‘Fatty’ Arbuckle.


----------



## LuxeLady (Jun 29, 2022)

Laird Cregar brings out the cougar in me, poor adorable man.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## LuxeLady (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)

Sidney Greenstreet


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## LuxeLady (Jul 8, 2022)

Hmm, shouldn’t this come before the Greenstreet photo? You know, just for continuity?


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)

LuxeLady said:


> Hmm, shouldn’t this come before the Greenstreet photo? You know, just for continuity?



Sidney Greenstreet did star in a radio version of Nero Wolfe playing the title character, perfect casting. William Conrad also portrayed Wolfe, ditto. 

*Link: Nero Wolfe - The Great Detectives of Old Time Radio*


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)

Actor Maury Chaykin who also portrayed Nero Wolfe.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2022)

A look at the different actors who played Nero Wolfe.


----------



## LuxeLady (Jul 8, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Sidney Greenstreet did star in a radio version of Nero Wolfe playing the title character, perfect casting. William Conrad also portrayed Wolfe, ditto.
> 
> *Link: Nero Wolfe - The Great Detectives of Old Time Radio*


Oh yes that’s right! I’ve heard a few episodes of Greenstreet’s Wolfe


----------



## FFAscinated (Jul 9, 2022)

I love the Nero Wolfe books. Haven't read them in years. Must make a trip to the library. Had never seen nor heard an adaption, but I love Sidney Greenstreet!
So, thank you RV, for the link.

William Conrad also played Matt Dillon (!) on radio. My husband had fond memories of listening with his grandfather, so I gave him a set of cassette tapes. (Yeah, I'm prehistoric)


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 9, 2022)

FFAscinated said:


> I love the Nero Wolfe books. Haven't read them in years. Must make a trip to the library. Had never seen nor heard an adaption, but I love Sidney Greenstreet!
> So, thank you RV, for the link.
> 
> William Conrad also played Matt Dillon (!) on radio. My husband had found memories of listening with his grandfather, so I have him a set of cassette tapes. (Yeah, I'm prehistoric)



I like listening to the William Conrad ‘Gunsmoke’ radio shows online, he was a great Matt Dillon. He was hoping to play the character in the television series but was considered too overweight and short so the role went to James Arness.


----------



## LuxeLady (Jul 10, 2022)

FFAscinated said:


> I love the Nero Wolfe books. Haven't read them in years. Must make a trip to the library. Had never seen nor heard an adaption, but I love Sidney Greenstreet!
> So, thank you RV, for the link.
> 
> William Conrad also played Matt Dillon (!) on radio. My husband had fond memories of listening with his grandfather, so I gave him a set of cassette tapes. (Yeah, I'm prehistoric)


Yeah Conrad was the original Matt Dillon. Both he & Raymond Burr were up for the TV version, and didn’t get it for the same reason.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 10, 2022)

Tube? What's a TV tube? And what should men do if their TV acts up?


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 16, 2022)

The Great One - Jackie Gleason.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 16, 2022)

Link to a Sidney Greenstreet ‘Nero Wolfe’ radio episode.

*Link:
Listen to The New Adventures of Nero Wolfe - Killer Cards - Jan. 12, 1951 - Detective Mystery on TuneIn*
*http://tun.in/tlYmWh*


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## LuxeLady (Jul 21, 2022)

I’m usually more of a “fat guy in a suit” kinda girl, but here’s an exception…Chef Alvin Cailan


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 22, 2022)

From the 1972 production of _The Man Who Came To Dinner_.


----------



## MattB (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey x3...


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 7, 2022)

George Wendt at the Cheers cast party.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## mattyhlovesyou (Sep 16, 2022)

Man, I wanted to BE Dan Conner (John Goodman) when I grew up! Ended up not too bad.

Oh, and I looked an awful lot like John Candy in college.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2022)

Billy Gilbert


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 19, 2022)

Graham Moffat, British film comedian.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 19, 2022)

Writer Alexander Woollcott.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Anomaly (Nov 21, 2022)

Some guy obstructing a view of Ronnie Barker all soapy in the shower. Can't find a better still of it, unfortunately.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 24, 2022)

Wimpy from Popeye.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 27, 2022)

Actor J. Scott Smart, old time radio’s The Fat Man.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 7, 2022)

Alexander Woollcott.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 16, 2022)

Abbott and Costello with Charles Laughton.


----------



## RVGleason (Monday at 10:36 AM)




----------



## RVGleason (Yesterday at 2:14 AM)




----------



## Jamie2056 (Yesterday at 5:34 PM)

Lizzo! I am truly blessed to be alive at the same time as this amazing, brilliant and talented performer.


----------

